# Tc3 diff help wanted



## Polished_Vette (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a tc3 car that I race at my local track. I have been experiencing difficultly with the differentials. They either loosen up on me. On the Screw breaks inside the diff. I really would appreciate any advice you can give me. 

Thanks Rick


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

If the screw breaks, you are, more then likely, tightening it down too much. If they loosen on you, try replacing the lock-nut in the diff.


----------



## Polished_Vette (Oct 13, 2004)

*Lock Nut*

ok I replaced the nut and it seems to be working excellent thanks


----------

